# Promotion



## Jas (Mar 21, 2003)

Today I was promoted to San-Kyu (green belt) in the art of Nihon Goshin Aikido. It is a big deal for me because now I am considered an advanced student. To get your green belt I had to go through 50 striking attacks 15 gripping attacks wheelbarrels across the entire Dojo with 20 push-ups at the end and 10 laps around the school, this is all done to show your stamina. I dont mean to brag im just very excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jas _
> *Today I was promoted to San-Kyu (green belt) in the art of Nihon Goshin Aikido. It is a big deal for me because now I am considered an advanced student. To get your green belt I had to go through 50 striking attacks 15 gripping attacks wheelbarrels across the entire Dojo with 20 push-ups at the end and 10 laps around the school, this is all done to show your stamina. I dont mean to brag im just very excited!!!!!!!!!! *




Congrats JAS!

I wish you the best in your travels through life and martial arts.


----------



## Jas (Mar 21, 2003)

Thank you for your reply Rich, and all the best to you.


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 21, 2003)

Good job!  It sounds like you worked hard for what you got.  You deserve it! :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 21, 2003)

Well done- enjoy the advanced class- it's hard to be a little fish again, but it's great to have everyone else around to learn from, IMHO. 

Play nice


----------



## rachel (Mar 21, 2003)

Congratualations! You earned it!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 21, 2003)

Congratulations!!  I made green in Kenpo in January so the excitement is still fresh in my mind. Green is the halfway point at my kwoon so that puts me in the advanced class too.  Just think, as an advanced student you can start helping out with the instruction of the basics with the beginners!! What fun 
Again, congratulations!!!  It only gets more interesting from here!

Respecfully,
theletch1:asian:


----------



## Mao (Mar 22, 2003)

Hey JAS,
 Congratulations! That is good marker for you as to your progress! I bet you feel good!
MAO


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 28, 2003)

Jas:

Congratulations, however, if you get the opportunity to travel to the Middletown NY dojo seek out Sensei Dutton or Sensei Giorgi and ask them to tell you about Shihan Bowe's tale of two students and their approach to promotions.  I found it humbling.

:asian: :asian:


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 24, 2005)

old_sempai said:
			
		

> Jas:
> 
> Congratulations, however, if you get the opportunity to travel to the Middletown NY dojo seek out Sensei Dutton or Sensei Giorgi and ask them to tell you about Shihan Bowe's tale of two students and their approach to promotions. I found it humbling.
> 
> :asian: :asian:


I like Sensei Giorgi's attitude and perspective!  We have been lucky to train with him twice in 2 months, the last time was for a 2 day seminar.  See our school's website for some pictures and information!

Congrats on your green belt, I cant wait for my yellow!!

Andrew


----------

